# one year tourist via



## rezshaa (Apr 29, 2010)

I have just bought a property in Eygpt.
Can anyone tell me what documents i need (other than passport) to get a one year visa.What forms do i need to complete?What questions are asked?
Also can i get it on the same day ?
Is there any limit to how often I can renew?
Do i need to bring bank statements/proof of purchase etc?
Do i need an appointment or just turn up in El Tur.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## thebends (May 13, 2010)

are you still abroad ? if yes they head to the Egyptian Embassy where you are. If not, check with the person who sold you the real estate, they should be able to point you in the right and quickest direction.


----------

